# Has peak season started?



## marcus85306 (Oct 19, 2022)

Our DC said "maybe" our peak season will start at the beginning of November and they are not sure yet if there will be voluntary or mandatory OT.

What's going on at ya'lls DC?]


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 19, 2022)

It’s started 2 weeks with all the Black Fridays deals every day at the store level.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 19, 2022)

We have been getting all the thanksgiving and Christmas stuff in bulk at our store since a week or two . But we haven’t started double trucks yet .


----------



## qwerty26 (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm hoping soon because I cannot live off of 24 hours a week. There are several of us, including myself, that have gone out and got 2nd jobs. It's been like this for over 2 months now.


----------



## dcworker (Oct 19, 2022)

voluntary 60 hours here


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 19, 2022)

They started approving voluntary last week and started the annual give everyone CA's for shit they would usually ignore this week.


----------



## OutboundLife (Oct 19, 2022)

Outbound is still slow enough to send a dozen people home start of shift and capacity issue are allowing inbound to pre-approve NS.
  Hopefully after Halloween we will bury the stores with Christmas freight allowing us to receive the off site freight, allowing all the overtime anyone could want.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 19, 2022)

rd123 said:


> We have been getting all the thanksgiving and Christmas stuff in bulk at our store since a week or two . But we haven’t started double trucks yet .


This is dc thread


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 19, 2022)

Weve hired so many that there isn’t enough equiipment or work stations if everyone scheduled shows up.  of course, that rarely happens, nut you get the idea. Peak will be basically expecting people to work their fulll work schedule, but no OT.


----------

